# The never ending story



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Only 2 rules to this thread.

1. You do not talk about fight club
2. Each following post must continue the story
3. There are only 2 rules.

-----------------------------------

I wake up, wet again. Life in the tropics is one storm after another, pouring rain with intermittent patches of insect swarms and sweltering heat.

Today is the day, time to leave this place. There are no more rabbits for miles and my dwindling supply of salted beef is nearly at its end. I pack my meagre possessions into my makeshift bag and step out of my cave. The sun is blinding, too many days living underground, my eyes are not ready for this. I retreat back into the cave, taking the opportunity to eat some salted beef. It's getting old. I need something new.

Once my eyes have adjusted, I make my way out of the cave and down the rocky slope to the broken highway below. I have been careful not to exhaust my rubber supply, there is one last tyre I have yet to harvest for its rubber. Since this all began, my entire existence has relied on rubber to provide food. As I sit here, cutting up my last inner tube and pondering where shall I go, I see a light off in the distance.

It is quite a ways away, two, maybe three hours on foot. I have time.

I sit back against a rock, take out my makeshift knife, and start to cut some new slingshot bands from my recently acquired tube. I get 2 sets. I hope that will be enough.

Looking up at the horizon, I see a bright patch of blue sky to the west. Testing the draw on my new bands a few times and picking up a few choice stones for ammo, I turn my head to the west.

It's now or never I say.

Heading off down the rocky slope, slingshot at the ready . . . . . .

TO be continued


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

and then i needed a ****


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

So I found a thicket to handle my business. After I was done, I headed off to see what game I could find. It was hard going, I couldnt seem to find even a field mouse. Then, I saw some movement on a hilltop on the edge of the horizon. I knew it was too big to be a rabbit, or even a wild board. At that moment, I saw it's silhouette turn, facing me. To my twisted delight, but deep down horror I suddenly realized that it was...


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

MY EX WIFE !!! without hesitation i loaded my pouch and lifted my forks .........


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I then hesitated for a second, was the ammo I'm using heavy enough. I decide not. I load up my biggest rock, take aim and draw . . .

I fire.

The shot travels straight through her. BOOM Headshot denied.

I realise I am hallucinating again.

I continue on my way until . . .


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

the pixie punched me in the bollocks


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

ARGHHHH!!!!! FML ! as i lay cupping my marbles in a fetal position .........


----------



## atom (Jun 24, 2011)

the pixie said Shut up, fool! Quit yo Jibber-jabber! You ain't hurt, yo pathetic!, Argh! If I ever catch you acting like a crazy fool again, you're gonna meet my friend pain!

suddenly a tank........................................


----------



## slingshotvibe (Sep 26, 2010)

And started shooting snikers at me nom nom nom as I munched away I rwlized these snickers where not as tasty as I remember so I went on the hunt for more nutriouse food . About 3hours into my hunt I spotted a chimp I thought to myself if "if I eat him ill be like a cannibal hmm so I befriended him his name the jack the fish hunter . I relized it was that money stealing fool so I shot the git with a sling and deposited the body in a shed so thats how his forum ended after that I left to go find.........


----------



## slingshooterman (Mar 21, 2011)

a blue breasted warbler to eat, but none are around so I eat a watermelon. All i would like is some melons..(wink,wink).. so I go into town looking for some pickups.....


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

but the frikkin bus fare down town is like £2.50 EACH WAY .. so i didn't go down town, i sat at home playin on my ruddy PC


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Not wanting Rob to kill this story dead, I rush around to his house and pull the power fuse.

I kick the front door down, Rob is right in front of me holding a . . .


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

cock.....


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

aaaa haaaaar ! look at me monster cock ! .......... i yelled / lied ..... believing if i yelled it loud enough it may impress the neighbours..


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

not cock, spock


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Hrawk stood there in disbelief at the site of NoSugarRob dressed as spock while holding a cock. deciding its too late to help the old chap he decides to ........


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

quickly steal NSR's phazer, set it to kill and end the thread that the boring b*****ds wont come play in.....


----------

